# Electric heater for far bathroom



## jjk454ss (Sep 30, 2014)

So my pellet stove does great for everything but the far off bathroom, I've used fans and that's ok, but I'd like the room to be a little warmer than the fans get it.  Last year I used a oil filled electric heater from Sears.  I'm looking at the eheat.com envi heaters because they say they are economical and I can wall mount it.  Does anyone know anything about these or anything similar?  I'd like something relatively cheap to operate but that will keep the bathroom decently warm.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 30, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> So my pellet stove does great for everything but the far off bathroom, I've used fans and that's ok, but I lie the room to be a little warmer than the fans get it.  Last year I used a oil filled electric heater from Sears.  I'm looking at the eheat.com envi heaters because they say they are economical and I can wall mount it.  Does anyone know anything about these or anything similar?  I'd like something relatively cheap to operate but that will keep the bathroom decently warm.



Hello - The new 220 volt model might be good but having a good place for it might be hard to find.

I went with the new very modern design German Runtal Heated Towel rack . It is 110 volt Glycol filled. I just wanted warm towels so I got the small 250 watt model.
The 475 watt or larger model with the auto programmer may do the trick for you. It will not only provide a warm bath 1st thing in the morning automatically, but warm your towels too!

I put plywood blocking between the wall studs so it is strong enough to sit on!

See more of my pics and info
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...quid-filled-vs-hydronic-which-is-best.121886/


Click on pics below to enlarge:


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

I installed radiant electric floor heat in our bathroom its on a programmable thermostat it's the bomb when it's cold so if you ever upgrade your flooing in the bathroom get it put in you'll love stepping onto a 72 degree floor when getting out of the shower and nice and toasty room


----------



## jjk454ss (Sep 30, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I installed radiant electric floor heat in our bathroom its on a programmable thermostat it's the bomb when it's cold so if you ever upgrade your flooing in the bathroom get it put in you'll love stepping onto a 72 degree floor when getting out of the shower and nice and toasty room



I would love heated flooring, for now I need an electric heater.  120 volt electric heater


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

Well just giving you ideas for the future if you ever redo the bath


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

Home depo sells wall mounted heaters but didn't find very good reviews on them so decided not to ge one for now but would like to wall mount a 220v in my bedroom


----------



## jjk454ss (Sep 30, 2014)

Are 220 heaters more efficient?  I have a 120 volt outlet right there, I hate to run 220.   Or is it just your looking at a larger room?


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

My bedroom is 24/24 so need a large heater 220 I belive is more efficient to heat but in a bathroom 120v would be plenty


----------



## heat seeker (Sep 30, 2014)

All electric heaters are the same efficiency. Some are just better at getting the heat around the room, but that's the only difference. I had a 220V wall mount in my bathroom, and loved it. 10-15 minutes and the bath was toasty. The advantage of a 220V unit is that you can get more wattage using the same size wiring. The efficiency is exactly the same either way, otherwise.


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

I think the larger wattage would heat the room faster and run on a lower setting sooner so that's the reason I think it woul be more efficient


----------



## jjk454ss (Sep 30, 2014)

So any electric heater, that's heating the room to the same temp, costs the same to operate?


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 30, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Home depo sells wall mounted heaters but didn't find very good reviews on them so decided not to ge one for now but would like to wall mount a 220v in my bedroom



Why not a Wall Mount Pellet Stove?
See pics below


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

I pretty sure you not allowed atleast in my state to have any burning device in your bedroom


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> So any electric heater, that's heating the room to the same temp, costs the same to operate?


Don't now but I think heating up faster during colder days 220v would struggle less putting out more btu


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 30, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I pretty sure you not allowed atleast in my state to have any burning device in your bedroom



Many Pilgrims have them! 

See More
https://www.google.com/search?q=bedroom fireplace&biw=1600&bih=801&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=XHArVJTTFaGNsQTfwIKoBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg


----------



## Big papa (Sep 30, 2014)

I specifically asked my dealer he said no pellet stoves in bedrooms western pa that's all I know


----------



## DMKNLD (Sep 30, 2014)

We use a Kenwood oil filled electric heater as well in our 12' X 15' guest room when it's near zero F or below, as that is on the NW side of our drafty 1870's farmhouse that gets the brunt of the winter wind. It has more efficient and sustained heat transfer than our infrared space heater we have also, but takes an hour or more to get the room temp up even with it set to high. Once the oil is fully heated we rarely run it higher than the medium setting or it gets too hot in the room.

We use a Patton Infrared Quartz heater (http://www.pattonproducts.com/heaters/PQH307-UM.html) in our bathroom, which is also on the north side and away from the pellet stove heat, as it has low and high heat settings as well as an adjustable fan setting that blows out a good amount of heat to quickly warm up the bathroom. Our electric bill does go up about $100 bucks per month in the winter compared to summer use, which includes the pellet stove fans that are generally blowing 24/7, but the extra comfort is certainly worth it. When we redo our master bathroom we'll definitely do the radiant floor heat that Big Papa posted about above.

The couple who owned our farmhouse before us burned an avg of 1200 gallons of dino oil per season, but now we only burn about 100 gallons per year, mostly for the forced hot water and occasionally the oil furnace when it's well below zero. So even spending an extra 400 or 500 bucks over the winter in electricity use we are still saving over $2500 per year from what they spent for heat. And I doubt they kept the house in the low to mid 70' F temps like we are able to with the pellet stove and supplemental space heating as needed.

We plug both heaters in when we want to warm up our large unfinished upstairs barn room in the winter, that is an un-insulated 30' X 20' plywood walled 'mud room' that we can warm up comfortably enough even in January to do a painting or craft project. So having both type of portable heaters to use either individually or together has worked well for us. I think I bought them both at a local thrift store for $40 the first winter after buying our farmhouse, and they're still going strong after 6 years now. Yankee frugality, yessah !


----------



## Grisu (Sep 30, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> So any electric heater, that's heating the room to the same temp, costs the same to operate?



Yes. A 1500 watt heater is a 1500 watt heater and will draw the exact same amount of power if it is the $20 one from WMart or the fancy $200 one ordered over the internet. Switching to 220 V will actually save you a tiny amount as the lower current will have a lower resistance but I doubt that the miniscule energy savings (1% to 2% range) will ever make up for rewiring the bathroom.


----------



## RAVinMetrowest (Sep 30, 2014)

Thought it is kind of 'hack', I use a tower heater in my bathroom.  It is a totally internal bathroom - no windows - so we did not put a heat register in it.  This is not a problem but one day several years ago, I put the space heater in the bathroom.  It makes the nicest experience when you step out of the shower!  I've replaced it with a new one because we used the other one so much.  Try this as a low cost alternative.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 1, 2014)

I've installed several of the wall mounted, flush inside the wall, and hardwired electric heaters. Mine have always used line voltage thermostats. They are cheap to buy and very effective. No cords to trip over, take up no floor space.

Mine have always been 240 volt heaters on dedicated 20 amp circuits using regular 12 gauge romex. With 120 volt heaters on an existing outlet circuit I would be really worried about overloading the circuit. What happens when you turn on a hair dryer?

Oh and to agree with the above, all electric resistance heaters cost the same to run so long as they are doing the same job. Heck, you could use 100 watt incandescent light bulbs to make some of the heat.


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2014)

I second the vote for a Runtal or similar high quality towel heater. It'll heat the room and you'll love the warm towels.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 1, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Heck, you could use 100 watt incandescent light bulbs to make some of the heat.



True! I have eight 40 watt decorative bulbs over the vanity, and they throw a fair amount of heat. They will noticeably warm up the bathroom in 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## burnham (Oct 3, 2014)

I've installed some 120v electric kickspace heaters under vanities in bathrooms.  They can heat up the area pretty quickly, and do a nice job warming up the floor in front of the sink.


----------



## jjk454ss (Oct 3, 2014)

burnham said:


> I've installed some 120v electric kickspace heaters under vanities in bathrooms.  They can heat up the area pretty quickly, and do a nice job warming up the floor in front of the sink.



I like that idea, might look at one of those. Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 3, 2014)

Myself. Any link would be appreciated.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello

I put a 220 volt 900 watt kick space heater in out raised hearth under the wood pellet stove for extra heat!
See pics
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/heated-hearth-output.68655/

Also put a Hydronic kick space heater in the raised hearth under the gas fireplace for extra heat!

Both work very well if we ever use them!

See pics


----------



## ewdudley (Oct 4, 2014)

If you're looking to add electrical resistance heat, you might consider also adding a small dehumidifier to remove moisture and recover latent heat.  Even in summer we prefer a hotter, drier bathroom.


----------



## jebatty (Oct 4, 2014)

In Amazon, search "kickspace electric heater."


----------



## jjk454ss (Oct 19, 2014)

Are these heaters, Infrared and PTC, anything to consider?  Or not worth it?

http://home.woot.com/offers/dr-infrared-heater-quartz-ptc-heater?ref=cnt_dly_wobtn


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 19, 2014)

Big papa said:


> I installed radiant electric floor heat in our bathroom its on a programmable thermostat it's the bomb when it's cold so if you ever upgrade your flooing in the bathroom get it put in you'll love stepping onto a 72 degree floor when getting out of the shower and nice and toasty room



 72 degrees is not going to feel warm on your feet. just saying...


----------



## TommyTally (Oct 19, 2014)

Started using one of these last year for our isolated (relative to the stove) bathroom. Keeps it a few degrees warmer than it would be otherwise. 

http://www.amazon.com/Econo-Heat-06...13734994&sr=8-2&keywords=electric+wall+heater


----------



## Big papa (Oct 19, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> 72 degrees is not going to feel warm on your feet. just saying...


Well it feels better than un heated freezing tiles just saying. Pick what ever temp you like and enjoy


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 21, 2014)

woodsmaster said:


> 72 degrees is not going to feel warm on your feet. just saying...


 
I think it will be very comfrotable. Get an IR gun sometime and check temps of things. 72 degree floor is warmer than most.


----------



## TMonter (Oct 21, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> So any electric heater, that's heating the room to the same temp, costs the same to operate?



Pretty much. Electric to heat conversion is 97-99%, what matters is is number of watts consumed so if each heater is consuming the same wattage the efficiency should be identical.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 21, 2014)

Get one on a programmable thermostat your only in the bathroom a couple times a day so shouldn't be that expensive to use


----------



## Wildo (Oct 21, 2014)

I put in wall Broan electric heaters with fan for under a $100 each in my bathrooms and they heat the 6x10 bathrooms  in under 2-3 minutes.  I turn it on and by the time I get out the br is warm and so is the tile in front of the shower.  It is so cheap to use them I still haven't figured out the cost, maybe 8 cents? a day

  In under the sink blowing on your toes whether in the br or the kitchen is just about the best thing ever.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a ceiling mount, fan/light/heater combo and it is great for use during showers. No worries about freezing pipes, just cold tile floor, and slightly more chilly then the rest of the house. The heater and a couple small rugs works for me.
 I just flip the switch for heat a few minuted prior to shower, and let it warm up while I grab clothes and stuff prior to showering, nice and toasty when I get out.


----------



## saichele (Oct 28, 2014)

It's lame, but we just use a little 15 dollar heater fan that sits on the counter (gfci outlet of course).  In the deep winter we were sometimes down into the high 50s in the bathroom on the weekends.  At 900 watts it brings the bathroom up pretty quick.  

Put it int he vanity for the summer.


----------

